# S1 forms and prescriptions



## retired1999 (Apr 11, 2012)

My wife has an S1 form for healthcare, but we are unsure as to how the system works for prescriptions when you have this form.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

retired1999 said:


> My wife has an S1 form for healthcare, but we are unsure as to how the system works for prescriptions when you have this form.


She will need to take the S1 form to the hospital to register for free treatment. She will be given a pink card which entitles her to care at the hospital. When she needs a prescription she will have to see a gp at the hospital and the prescription can be collected free of charge at the hospital pharmacy.
I beleive though that a bill has been put in front of parliament for a small fee to be made for prescriptions.


----------



## retired1999 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Veroinca, thanks for the info, we have already registered and are just waiting for her medical card to come through the post.


----------

